# trabajadora del sexo



## MarianaElSalvador

Hola amigos, estoy trabajando en un documento demografico y necesito traducir "trabajadoras del sexo". Agradeceré su ayuda!!!


----------



## Already-Seen

"prostituées" ?


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Pues en español existe la palabra postitutas, pero en el contexto de las Organizaciones y Agencias que trabajan en desarrollo, existe toda una terminología para evitar ofender a nadie, al estilo del trabajo en género que insiste mucho en os y las, unos y unas, etc.

Por eso pregunto si existe una terminología semejante en Francés.

Gracias.


----------



## Yul

On parle de plus en plus des travailleurs ou des travailleuses du sexe.

Yul


----------



## Pinairun

On emploie de plus en plus des euphémismes, des demi-mots.

Salut


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Merci bien!


----------



## Already-Seen

> On emploie de plus en plus des euphémismes, des demi-mots.


Oui, bien-sûr mais je ne suis pas certaine d'avoir entendu cette terminologie ("des travailleurs ou des travailleuses du sexe") en France.
Au Canada, peut-être (sûrement calqué sur l'anglais "sex workers") mais en France, pas certaine... Cela dépend à qui cette traduction est destinée (Français du Québec ou Français standard)
Attendons d'autres opinions de francophones.


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Et bien la traduction est destinée à une population mixte, c'est à dire, Canada, France, Guyane et Haïti...


----------



## Tina.Irun

El término habitual es "prostituée" aunque también existen asociaciones de "*travailleuses du sexe*".

Más información sobre el tema en:
http://66.102.9.104/search?q=cacheyge9CvJeSsJ:fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripateticienne+la+prostitu%C3%A9e&hl=es&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Travailleuses / travailleurs du sexe existe et s'emploie.
Je ne suis pas sûr que cela s'applique _uniquement_ aux prostitué(e)s (porno, peep-shows etc...) - bien que j'ignore totalement les limites du secteur industriel en question .

S'agissant d'un document démographique j'en resterais à la traduction littérale.


----------



## BCBFMarie

Travailleur(se) du sexe 
Il y a eu un reportage dans capital où ils utilisaient ce mot.
En fait dans les travailleurs du sexe, il y a autant les prostituées que les acteurs pornos, que les revendeurs de produits érotiques ect...


----------



## Pinairun

BCBFMarie said:


> Travailleur(se) du sexe
> Il y a eu un reportage dans capital où ils utilisaient ce mot.
> En fait dans les travailleurs du sexe, il y a autant les prostituées que les acteurs pornos, que les revendeurs de produits érotiques ect...


 
Les "travailleuses" du sexe essaient d'obtenir la catégorie sociale nécessaire à démontrer que leur occupation est, en réalité, un "travail" et non l'objet de prostitution.
C'est cet ensemble de personnes qui, en Europe, se sont nommées –elles mêmes– "travailleuses du sexe", terme adopté par les média et, au quotidien, comme un euphémisme.
À mon avis, de nos jours la prostitution continue d'être prostitution, une affaire qui, malheureusement, traîne trop de misère personnelle.

À nuancer l'industrie des produits érotiques, des films porno, etc.

Mais, à nouveau à mon avis, dans un document démographique c'est, peut-être, des "prostitués" et "prostituées" dont on devrait parler.

Salut


----------



## Yul

http://www.diariodeleon.es/se_leon/noticia.jsp?CAT=111&TEXTO=6089463
http://sisyphe.org/article.php3?id_article=2729

Justement, dans un document démographique , à portée un peu universelle, je crois que les termes ne doivent pas être blessants.

Yul


----------



## jprr

Yul said:


> http://www.diariodeleon.es/se_leon/noticia.jsp?CAT=111&TEXTO=6089463
> http://sisyphe.org/article.php3?id_article=2729
> 
> Justement, dans un document démographique , à portée un peu universelle, je crois que les termes ne doivent pas être blessants.
> 
> Yul


 
Je crois que la question essentielle est QUELLE EST LA POPULATION RECOUVERTE PAR CE TERME en *DEMOGRAPHIE*
indépendament des questions de morale, du caractère blessant ou non des termes et de ce que nous en pensons...


----------



## Yul

Essentiellement, la question originale était : quel est le terme (français) pour "trabajadoras del sexo"?
Yul


----------



## Pinairun

C'est vrai, la question est le document démographique et les "trabajadoras del sexo". Rien à dire. 

Mais, toujours à mon avis,  la discussion part de l'expression "trabajadoras del sexo" dont la traduction demandée est, littéralement,  "travailleuses du sexe" et non "prostituées". D'accord.

Pourtant, qu'est-ce que l'on s'entend par le terme "travailleuse du sexe" au quotidien? Est-ce que vous diriez que la secrétaire du directeur d'un film porno est une "travailleuse du sexe"? Moi, n'ayant  jamais à la tête une question morale, je pense que la secrétaire -à moins qu'elle le soit réellement- ne serait pas recouverte par ce terme  à cause seulement d'avoir un poste dans cette industrie et en payer ses  impôts.

Excusez-moi, mais je me suis y perdue. 
Salut


----------



## jprr

Pinairun said:


> C'est vrai, la question est le document démographique et les "trabajadoras del sexo". Rien à dire.
> 
> Mais, toujours à mon avis, la discussion part de l'expression "trabajadoras del sexo" dont la traduction demandée est, littéralement, "travailleuses du sexe" et non "prostituées". D'accord.
> 
> Pourtant, qu'est-ce que l'on s'entend par le terme "travailleuse du sexe" au quotidien? Est-ce que vous diriez que la secrétaire du directeur d'un film porno est une "travailleuse du sexe"? Moi, n'ayant jamais à la tête une question morale, je pense que la secrétaire -à moins qu'elle le soit réellement- ne serait pas recouverte par ce terme à cause seulement d'avoir un poste dans cette industrie et en payer ses impôts.
> 
> Excusez-moi, mais je me suis y perdue.
> Salut


 
Je comprends tout à fait tes interrogations, et je ne connais pas la réponse pour la secrétaire en question, je voulais simplement signaler que tout dépend de la définition donnée par les démographes, et que cette définition me paraît plus large que simplement les prostituées. C'est tout.
Bonne fin d'après-midi


----------



## MarianaElSalvador

Merci à tous, j'ai décidé d'utiliser "travailleur (se) du sexe" à cause de la littéralité.

Agrego que me parecieron de mucho interés los articulos, muchas gracias Yul y Tina por compartirlos. Evidente este es un tema muy sensible.

Merci encore.


----------



## jeff depeau

Oui, en tout cas si on écrit "travailleuses du sexe" en utilisant les guillemets, on fait comprendre qu'on a utilisé cette expression, quoique elle existe ou non en français, pour en donner une traduction littérale, qui conserve le sens et l'effet de celle originale.

Est-ce que vous êtes d'accord?


----------

